# Question for mentor?



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have a breeder mentor and understand the internet is not always the best place to find reliable information especially when it comes to breeding and puppies.
BUT. :help:
My bitch whelped a litter consisting of mostly females. The males have gotten the most interest and because there are only two one person has already asked to reserve one with a deposit. At this time they are less than a week old. I have been trying to find contracts pertaining to my situation but can only find them to reserve puppies that have not yet been born or for a specific puppy.
Because the puppies are so young and very little is known about them except for a bit about their coloring (black/tan or bi-color) should a deposit be made on a specific male puppy or for first pick of male puppies at an older age??? I thought this may be the best option but then what if someone else deposits for a male and the 1st pick takes forever to decide? I'd really rather not force someone into making such an important decision before they are ready. Both males have different coloring so I'm hoping that helps potential puppy parents decide.
I'm curious as to what other breeders do or what they would do with only two males to choose from.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Generally, I expect the breeder (if they are reputable) to simply wait until the puppies are old enough for their personalities to show more. Then, they should match each puppy with an owner based on what kind of dog the new owners are looking for. 

For example, a higher drive pup would go to the owner who wants to do sports. While his lower drive sister would be sold to a family as a companion.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you! I would be hesitant to commit to a specific puppy this early on too. I haven't even chosen which one to retain for training myself 
But they are sure they want a male. Maybe they can reserve the opportunity for first pick when more about their character and temperament is known.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you allowing the buyers to select their puppy themselves or do you think you have the necessary experience to match each buyer to a puppy?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I would not allow them to choose, YOU are the one who will be raising them for eight weeks. Therefore YOU will be able to match them to the best pup for them.
What if neither male matches what they need personality/drive wise?

For example, I wanted a male when I went to get my shepherd (I had always had males). But when I got there, I found that a female (my girl) is the one whose personality matched what I needed. So I got her.
The personality and drive comes FIRST. They need to understand that. THEN gender, then color and such.
Why do they feel it is so vital to buy a male?


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I am confident in my ability to match puppies to potential parents. What I have done in the past is write a bio on the puppies and then let the buyers decide. Since there was so much anticipation for this litter I have not even had the opportunity to wait long enough to learn about them myself.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

They are less than a week old. I would wait until 6-7 weeks to officially match each puppy to their owner/family. 
But I still suggest you be the one to choose who goes where. Buyers don't always think fully when it comes to puppies. Despite personality, they may choose whoever is cutest in their opinion. They may think they want the boldest, most playful pup when really they need a mellow pup.

... I think pretty dramatically, I suppose. But it happens more often than it should when buyers get to choose. Lol.

Either way, you bred the pups and are the one who knows the potential owners. So I'm sure you'll do best by your pups!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Are your puppy buyers aware that you will be picking their puppy? Were they aware of this fact before placing their deposit? 

If you will be doing the matching, I'm not sure what your question is...?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Qb- I think that OP is going to write bios and let the buyers choose, but doesn't know when to let them choose. 
And there are multiple people interested in the males, from what I can tell. But there are only two males.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I would not allow them to choose, YOU are the one who will be raising them for eight weeks. Therefore YOU will be able to match them to the best pup for them.
> What if neither male matches what they need personality/drive wise?
> 
> For example, I wanted a male when I went to get my shepherd (I had always had males). But when I got there, I found that a female (my girl) is the one whose personality matched what I needed. So I got her.
> ...


Makes total sense. I'm not sure why they prefer a male. Probably an off the wall stigma. I have heard many strange ones over time.
They want a protective family guardian. All are well suited as guardians. (Most GSD's are) 
My pair has never produced a puppy that I thought was too drivey or high strung for a dog owner with average dog experience... but its not impossible. My male is %100 working line and not for just anyone. That would be my only fear of reserving a puppy before enough was known about it. For someone to get a puppy they can't handle.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

ristakrat said:


> Because the puppies are so young and very little is known about them except for a bit about their coloring (black/tan or bi-color) *should a deposit be made on a specific male puppy or for first pick of male puppies at an older age??*? I thought this may be the best option but then *what if someone else deposits for a male and the 1st pick takes forever to decide*? I'd really rather not force someone into making such an important decision before they are ready. Both males have different coloring so *I'm hoping that helps potential puppy parents decide.*
> I'm curious as to what other breeders do or what they would do with only two males to choose from.


"I am confident in my ability to match puppies to potential parents"
So what's the problem? You are doing the picking so I don't understand the reason for your questions. Take deposits for males/females and do the matching when the time comes. If you are matching based on color preference, then the selection has be done for you.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

IMO, you should just call each buyer and find out what they want specifically in the dog. Talk to them about letting YOU match them with a proper puppy for their family, and try to find out why they want a male so badly. Try to get a very strong feel for the potential owners' lives, personalities, the homes they would provide, etc. Because they may want one personality, but need another. 

I used extreme drive examples because I figured they would be easier to use  But even a slightly more playful puppy vs. a more calm, observant one can make a difference in the kind of family they need


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you both very much


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy to help


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The breeder is the one who knows most of the puppies and therefore I, as a future owner will take his/her advice based on the descriptions, but I'm the one making the decision, because I am the one who will live with said pup for the next 14 years. The prospect owner provides information about requirements and needs and the breeder provides information about what has been observed on those, only, 8 weeks with the pups, so at the end the choosing is done in conjunction. Though I, personally, trust very few people sight unseen and if what I'm seeing doesn't match with what I want, even if the breeder swear it is the right pup for me, I'm not taking it.

Breeders letting buyers pick the pup should be based in the knowledge of both the breeder AND the buyer and not be considered one of the so called "red flags". Saying a person may want one thing but need another is very patronizing. You may talk with them about what they want and make them change their opinion, then sell them what they want... or not to sell a pup at all, otherwise it is deceiving.

On the other hand, gender comes first than temperament in some occasions, like the use you want to give to the dog and the sex of other dogs of the house.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Catu said:


> The breeder is the one who knows most of the puppies and therefore I, as a future owner will take his/her advice based on the descriptions, but I'm the one making the decision, because I am the one who will live with said pup for the next 14 years. The prospect owner provides information about requirements and needs and the breeder provides information about what has been observed on those, only, 8 weeks with the pups, so at the end the choosing is done in conjunction. Though I, personally, trust very few people sight unseen and if what I'm seeing doesn't match with what I want, even if the breeder swear it is the right pup for me, I'm not taking it. *You make a good point, but not all potential owners will be able to choose the pup they need/can handle. The people on this forum tend to be MUCH more knowledgable (sp?) about what they can handle in dogs than your average owner. *
> 
> Breeders letting buyers pick the pup should be based in the knowledge of both the breeder AND the buyer and not be considered one of the so called "red flags". Saying a person may want one thing but need another is very patronizing. You may talk with them about what they want and make them change their opinion, then sell them what they want... or not to sell a pup at all, otherwise it is deceiving. *I do tend to be patronizing  I'm 18, have never bred myself, and am very vocal about my own opinions and observations. Working at a vet, and having volunteered for a shelter, I have seen MANY cases where people will pick one puppy because they believe they need a playful, bold one and end up dumping it because it's too much for them to handle. Either way, that is simply my opinion and observation. *
> *I did not say to give them a different pup out of the blue. I suggested OP discuss the possibility with them. *
> ...


 Just my opinions. Keep in mind I'm not a breeder


----------

